# ASTM Tables



## jeb6294 (Sep 30, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find tables with ASTM properties for steel (aside from going to the ASTM website and paying $37 that is)?

We've got some old specs calling for A237 so I need to see what the strength of that is so I can update to the appropriate A668. Due to time constraints we are also providing an alternate to use 4140 heat treated so I need to be able to compare the A237/A668 to that as well.


----------

